# Wine Competition



## Tom (Aug 24, 2009)

Well the results are in from a local wine competition
My Wine Club took 45% (8) of the medals awarded (18)
Joeswine took Gold in his Viognier.
I took
Silver CA. Cabernet Sauvignon
Bronze Chilean Pinot Noir


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats on the victory Tom. I wish i had the dough to enter some wines this year but funds are very tight an work is running very scarce and kind of making me very nervous lately. The only wine money Im spending is on a bag of ugar here and there for fruit obtained for free with the exception of blood loss!


----------



## St Allie (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats to you both!

so are you guys sending out taster bottles to all the members here..?


Allie


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2009)

I hear you. I am in the same position. $ tight. BUT, I can get crazy prices on fruit so thats what I'm doing now.
BTW the competion was FREE! They also forgot a "fruit" catagory where I won another bronze for my Peach and another club member who got a 1st. So, we (club) won 11 of 21 medals. Not bad eh?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nope not bad at all


----------

